# Canadian Recall link



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Link to find any vehicle that has a recall on it, in Canada some time it affects the U.S.A also..

http://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/saf-sec-sur/7/vrdb-bdrv/search/Search.aspx?lang=eng


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well don't hold back, just saying what??


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ya I know..back at ya...:bigok:


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks for the tip


----------

